# Busy Bee



## HermanniYards (Nov 4, 2008)

Man i have been so busy lately..i am going round the twist :lol2:

Anyway just to blab really.

Sooo me and my brother had a big bust up...nothing new.

I am begging my parents to let me get a hedgehog...or at least another female leopard gecko.

I also got my ferret a new cage -


----------



## fig170592 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow that really is quite something. how big is the ferret to the cage?


----------

